# Other animal in a movie :(



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Was anyone able to keep a dry eye after "The Art of Racing in the Rain"? I have been to see it twice.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I read the book a few years ago and was sobbing while reading. I am not going to the movies as I am quite sure I would embarrass myself. I think I will wait till its on line of dvd. My neighbor who is a big tough guy said he went with his teenage son & his girlfriend and all three of them were sobbing.


----------

